# Trooper Kyle P. Barber



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Trooper Kyle P. Barber 
*North Carolina Highway Patrol
North Carolina*
End of Watch: Tuesday, May 19, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 46
*Tour of Duty:* 24 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, January 20, 2007
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper Kyle Barber succumbed to complications of an injuries sustained two years earlier when he was struck by a vehicle. Trooper Barber was assisting another trooper who had stopped an ATV on a rural road in Wilkes County. During the stop the ATV rolled and pinned Trooper Barber against his patrol car, causing him to suffer major injuries.

As a result of the injuries, Trooper Barber had undergone 10 surgeries and other treatment to his lower legs. He passed away from complication of the most recent surgery.

Trooper Barber had served with the North Carolina Highway Patrol for 24 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.
Agency Contact Information
North Carolina Highway Patrol
512 N Salisbury Street
Raleigh, NC 27699

Phone: (919) 733-7952

_*Please contact the North Carolina Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Trooper Barber


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

RIP Sir


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Trooper


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

RIP Trooper: Tough way to go out suffering for two years


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Trooper Barber.


----------

